# Head shot I Hate you, but thank you!



## EATIII (Dec 19, 2009)

20 yr's ago you started to make History and then you were apart of making that History!:cool:


I Raise my Mug to you and all my Brothers who were getting ready to make that Memorable Jump into History! I envy and Salute all of you!

I also Raise my Mug to those that risked a Court Martial to Join their Brothers with no thought other than to get into the Fight (yes Luna ,YOU)


To You my Brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Fuck I hate my Ex for making me pcs to HI:doh:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 19, 2009)

I remember being 10 years old and watching it on T.V. and thinking that was what I wanted to do when I got big.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 19, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> I remember being 10 years old and watching it on T.V. and thinking that was what I wanted to do when I got big.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v492/Disturbed_NZ/Operation_Just_Cause_RangeG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Bayonets Fixed or the riped up Bdu's on the Kpot............    I kid ,I Kid


----------



## Headshot (Dec 19, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> I remember being 10 years old and watching it on T.V. and thinking that was what I wanted to do when I got big.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v492/Disturbed_NZ/Operation_Just_Cause_Rangers_3rdMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> That is me on the far right with just the 203 showing, Farber is on the far left and that's Eubanks in the middle.  They were in the latrine incident with me when we got Reeves out.  That is across the street from La Commendencia where we blew a hole in the wall of the gym across the street to gain better access.  I'll never forget the building rattling while the birds prepped the objective by taking out the nests at each end.  Yeah, the ripped up BDU's were fucked especially when they kept covering the glint tape at the airfield while Specter was belching death.
> ...


----------



## Sicarii (Dec 20, 2009)

A Salute to Larry Barnard and Roy Brown...  Two superb Americans who paid the ultimate sacrifice 20 years ago...  We were all standing by waiting to exit over Rio Hato, and about right now the F 117s were dropping (and missing targets) bombs...

Cheers to all of us who are still around and I raise a glass to those who are no longer with us...

Sua Sponte


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 20, 2009)

Headshot said:


> A special thank you goes out to the 82nd Abn for showing up late and making us do ops in broad daylight.:doh:



At least we made it.  We couldn't help it if the damn birds at Green Ramp let us sit there for hours on end. 

Salute to all that made that trip.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 20, 2009)

Something for you old guys


----------



## EATIII (Dec 20, 2009)

Good Shit Ravage!


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 20, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> I remember being 10 years old and watching it on T.V. and thinking that was what I wanted to do when I got big.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v492/Disturbed_NZ/Operation_Just_Cause_Rangers_3rMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I remember being 37 and watching it on TV and thinking that I wished I could be there to help kick Noriega ass! God Bless you and keep you, Rangers, and all who took part in Just Cause...because it was.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 20, 2009)

Lest we forget.  Thank you Gents.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 20, 2009)

HS too bad they didnt get your good side on the pic.

But seriously..thank you ..all of you... for your service.


----------



## dknob (Dec 20, 2009)

20 years, wow. Salute to you guys!

RLTW


----------



## Headshot (Dec 20, 2009)

For those of you who have access to my pics, the one of my platoon in front of the flag is the same flag we took down from that building.  I always like clearing buildings while they are on fire.


----------



## American-n-NZ (Dec 20, 2009)

Good shit!


----------



## car (Dec 20, 2009)

Saludos to all who went, and expecially to those who didn't come back. I was busy elsewhere in the region at the time, but we wanted to be with you guys....although you didn't really need us.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks to all that were involved. I remember being in school when this happened. My dad and I were watching it on the news and I remember wanting to be in the Army really bad.

F.M.


----------



## Sicarii (Dec 20, 2009)

Ravage;348497][video=vimeo said:
			
		

> http://vimeo.comideo]
> 
> Something for you old guys


 
Ravage, thanks for posting that clip!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you Warriors.  This beer is for those of you who involved in making history 20 years ago.


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2009)

Headshot and the others that fought and died there. 
GREAT job guys, you will be remembered for all time.
You have my respect.



(Headshot, you're still a wanker ;)  )



Mac_NZ said:


> I remember being 10 years old and watching it on T.V. and thinking that was what I wanted to do when I got big.



Funny, you were 10 when I was going through Basic training and I still have more hair than you.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 20, 2009)

The day has come and gone quite uneventful compared to 20 yrs ago.  Nobody here remembered or said a word, including my parents, and I haven't reminded anyone as I like it better that way. Thanks to all of you for your remembrance.  I lit a candle today in honor of  PFC Roy D. Brown, A Co, 3/75.  Roy and I went through BAC and RIP together, and being a Ranger was all he ever talked about.  He was a quiet kid who stuck to the task and always had a smile, he has been missed.

Here's a better shot of the above photo.

View attachment 11256

You can't see it in this photo, but 2nd Sqd is moving along the edge of the building inside the fence.  Most of them were taken out of action with a grenade that came out the 2nd story window.  It's not a good feeling to be stepping over your wounded buddies to drive on to the Ranger objective while they are calling out for medics.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Dec 21, 2009)

RLTW!!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 21, 2009)

I big thanks goes out to all of you that were a part of the invasion.  I work with a 2nd Batt guy and hear a little of what you all went through. HS, glad to have met you at the shoot and no you cant push in my stool.......


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 21, 2009)

So awesome. RLTW


----------



## 1/75thBatboy (Dec 24, 2009)

Great thread, for all that were part of Panama, much respect to you guys.  The stories never get old and I'd never turn one down.  RLTW


----------



## Looon (Dec 24, 2009)

EATIII said:


> 20 yr's ago you started to make History and then you were apart of making that History!:cool:
> 
> 
> I Raise my Mug to you and all my Brothers who were getting ready to make that Memorable Jump into History! I envy and Salute all of you!
> ...


Sorry I missed this thread. Some would call me stupid as fuck since I had two huge reasons not to go. My first son was born on Dec 14 and I could have went home on emergency leave, but chose to put it off not knowing what was coming. Then I got hurt fast roping and I was told I wouldn't be going under no circumstance due to my injuries. Fuck that. I was litterally in tears when I watched the birds take off. 

My hat is off to the others that made the 'insertion' with me. I would never had participated if it wasn't for them. When I was able to hook up with my platoon on Rio Hato, the looks on their faces I will never forget.

I still feel guilty because I didn't get there quite soon enough. Some of the rounds should have been meant for me.

Larry, you are still missed and thought of every fucking day. I will wear a bracelet with your name on it until it is time for me to join you.

Rangers Lead The Way!!!


----------



## SexyBeast (Dec 28, 2009)

Much love and much respect. Hats off! Thank you gents.


----------

